# Rear fence on TS Sled



## woodweasel (Nov 4, 2010)

OK ... hope you guys can be patient with me. I started building a ts sled so I can crosscut longer stock (typically 48"L x 6" at the most). For now, that's what I really need a sled for on my ts. I understand the front fence - that's logical. But a rear fence? Can anyone tell me what I would need it for? If I do that, I have to remove my guard (and of course, the splitter) ... please feel free to tell me if I'm wrong on this and thanks much!


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Mainly to keep the sled together and keep the blade groove from binding...

~tom


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

not sure if your sled is on both sides of the blade, straddling it, or is it all just on one side of the blade. if all on one side, imho you just need one fence, this also allows it to carry larger stock. if your sled straddles the blade, you need two (thick) fences to keep the sled stable.


----------



## woodweasel (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks much guys.
I have a little 10" craftsman, 137.248480, if that helps. I understand the binding issue, definitely and the support as well. It just seems as if I would have to remove the guard and splinter to add a rear rail and I hesitate to do that ... exchange safety for stability??


----------



## woodweasel (Nov 4, 2010)

BTW Tom - sled is all on one side of the blade.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

woodweasel said:


> BTW Tom - sled is all on one side of the blade.


Gotcha! I should have asked, lol. 

I made mine (both sides of blade) without a front "fence" made cut num one and said.... "OHHH!!! that's why!" lol

~tom


----------



## woodweasel (Nov 4, 2010)

Yeah, I know what you mean ... after I cut the bed, the back part seemed a little wobbly but I can't see taking the guard & splinter off, seems to not be a good move. Maybe I could reinforce another way??


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

woodweasel said:


> Yeah, I know what you mean ... after I cut the bed, the back part seemed a little wobbly but I can't see taking the guard & splinter off, seems to not be a good move. Maybe I could reinforce another way??


I've never owned nor used a blade gaurd... So it wasn't an issue for me. I'm not condoning removing the gaurd though and in light of my recent injury I'm considering getting an aftermarket gaurd my saw.

I'm not invincible afterall!!!

~tom


----------



## woodweasel (Nov 4, 2010)

Well, I don't know nearly as much as most woodworkers here, but I've heard nearly all accidents on a ts are from no guard. I was sufficiently frightened (then again, I don't care much for fire either, - your pic - lol!!)


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

woodweasel said:


> Well, I don't know nearly as much as most woodworkers here, but I've heard nearly all accidents on a ts are from no guard. I was sufficiently frightened (then again, I don't care much for fire either, - your pic - lol!!)


lol... Fire = fun!... Then again, so does jumping out of perfectly good airplanes, climbing, scuba... The list goes on and on and I'm STILL researching gaurds a bit then ordering one 

~tom


----------



## dat (Nov 11, 2010)

I've shaved off the tips of two fingers, but most of the skin grew back. I still have finger prints, but they aren't exactly the same as they used to be after it grew back.
a guard is a good thing even though I don't have one on my tablesaw


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Table saw sleds online*

http://search.yahoo.com/search?ei=utf-8&fr=ytff1-tyc7&p=tablesaw%20sled%20guard&type=

This one has a lot of nice features including a see thru blade guard:
http://americanwoodworker.com/blogs...14/the-ultimate-shop-built-crosscut-sled.aspx

The super sled from bassblaster on WWT:
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f27/super-sled-born-24193/

The super sled from eaglelakewoodworking:
http://woodtube.ning.com/video/tablesaw-mitering-and-crosscut

I don't use a sled as such, just a long extension backer on my miter gauge. Anything wider than 12" can be safely used against the fence without fear of rotating away and causing a kickback, but I do use a splitter which prevents rotation.  bill





Miter gauges, which one?


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

woodnthings said:


> http://search.yahoo.com/search?ei=utf-8&fr=ytff1-tyc7&p=tablesaw%20sled%20guard&type=
> 
> This one has a lot of nice features including a see thru blade guard:
> http://americanwoodworker.com/blogs/shop/archive/2010/01/14/the-ultimate-shop-built-crosscut-sled.aspx
> ...


Thanks for the info woodnthings! I'm going to look then over closely!

~tom


----------



## woodweasel (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks a lot Bill!!! I will check these all out as well :yes:


----------

